# Am I out of line - Powerchip return



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

A while back I posted that the powerchip gold 93 did not produce ANY rear wheel HP to my car.

Since then I have been TRYING to remove this thing from my car, using the Powerchip supplied PC's. First one would not boot - returned and waited for second.

received second - had trouble booting, finall got to welcome screen... would not recognize the CD rom... I re-installed the CD drive and now works like a laptop should.... now will not communicate with the car. Kept getting a critical error - reported to Powerchip, and was awaiting the result...

1.5 weeks go by and not heard from them... they have asked me to send them my DME for a re-flash. I cannot be without my vehicale for ANY period of time. The reason I chose Powerchip for this applications was that I could not be without the car... and they provided a solution to this, which is why I would have gladly paid extra for their product.


AM I out of line in requesting them to PAY for a loaner during this time, AND pay a facility to remove this DME, since I am not going to take the risk of an error during removal (not that it is hard, but not my risk to assume)


Thoughts, comments, all welcomed

Thanks


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

What ECU are going to go with once you remove the powerchip.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Probably AutoThority


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

Can you just get the DME flashed at your local dealership?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

That's what I was thinking. Also why not just borrow a friends laptop and use that one instead of the powerchip supplied one?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Wow sorry to hear your having so many issues with Powerchip group! You have had more problems with Powerchip then the entire M5board or any other board for that matter.

What did the Powerchip group say when you told them you had a zero gain in performance. Did they offer another Version of there software or did you change your mind on the software purchase.

Strange they haven't contacted you. I wouldn't let a day go by without a call back. I would keep calling them. 

As Greco said....You use another laptop but, you would probably have to get there software installed on it. More then likely you just cant copy the softrware over. You would have to go through the install process and it probably has a security key:dunno:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

DDB said:


> Can you just get the DME flashed at your local dealership?


When I had some issues w/ my DME software, the tuner said I could have the dealership perform a complete flash that would overwrite their software. Apparantly it worked but cost me ~$125 in dealer labor charges. Sounds like they should offer that option and just reimburse you that amount.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

This has been resolved to my satisfaction.


While I cannot be without my car for the time for the flash, and will not be re-imbursed for rental or removal of the DME, they have offered for me to keep the software loaded... without charge ... as long as I return their laptop and cables... going out today FEDEX


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Will there be any issues with installing other software now?


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Probably,


I will probably ask for a re-flash from dealer... to help diagnose OTHER issues... 

they usually humor me if it does not cost them too much in labor


----------

